# Aurora HDR 2018 not being opened



## WesternGuy (Nov 28, 2017)

Operating System:Windows 10 Pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic 7.0.1

I was trying to use Aurora HDR 2018 to prepare an HDR image from five images that are in Lightroom.  I highlighted the five images and went to FILE > Export with Presets > Aurora 2018 > Open original images.  Lightroom then went and "processed" all five images - _Uploading five images to Aurora HDR 2018_ - finished this task and played the "finished" sound and then nothing happened.  I had expected Aurora 2018 to open ready to convert these images to an HDR image, but this did not happen.  For comparison, had I chosen to use NIK/DxO HDR Efex Pro 2, then this application would have opened and prepared the HDR image, etc.

I don't know if this is a Lightroom problem or an Aurora problem, so I am posting here hoping that someone might have some insight as to what I should do to get this process to work as expected.  Aurora is, presumably, supposed to work as a plug-in in both Lightroom and Photoshop, yet this behaviour would seem to contradict this.  

Any insight as to how I might proceed to make this work will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

Western Guy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 3, 2017)

I think that's probably an Aurora question WesternGuy, as they created the plug-in too.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 3, 2017)

That is what I thought also.  I did send them an inquiry, but I have yet to hear from them.  I was hoping that maybe, someone here had run into the same problem and had found a solution.

WesternGuy


----------



## Adam Krauss (Dec 5, 2017)

I purchased Aurora HDR 2018 last night and installed it as a plugin for LR CC. Showed as installed. I exported with LR edits 5 bracketed images and Aurora was able to create a  merged image. Did editing, hit "apply" and showed was exporting back to LR. Aurora then closed and took me to LR. I then see dialogue in LR showing it is still exporting the images to Aurora. Hmmm. That dialogue closes and I cant find my Aurora HDR image anywhere that was supposedly sent back to LR? I tired it twice with two different sets of images and same thing happened. Also shut programs down and restarted, but no luck. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. I am going to post this as a separate thread as well.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 5, 2017)

Adam, thanks for your response regarding the problem with Aurora 2018.  I sent an inquiry to the Aurora people, but so far, I have not had a response.  I sent another request to them this morning suggesting that if they were not going to provide timely support, then maybe they should refund my purchase of Aurora 2018.  Hopefully, that will elicit a response from them.

WesternGuy


----------



## Adam Krauss (Dec 5, 2017)

WesternGuy said:


> Adam, thanks for your response regarding the problem with Aurora 2018.  I sent an inquiry to the Aurora people, but so far, I have not had a response.  I sent another request to them this morning suggesting that if they were not going to provide timely support, then maybe they should refund my purchase of Aurora 2018.  Hopefully, that will elicit a response from them.
> 
> WesternGuy


Welcome. Yes, I should have researched a little before purchasing, as I am seeing a number of people indicating support from Aurora/Macphun is subpar. For the price of their software, they should be well staffed to answer inquiries.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 8, 2017)

They're a very small company, and probably just had an influx of customers thanks to Adobe's announcements, so it might take them a while to scale up their support staff. Or they might just be rubbish for support.


----------



## Adam Krauss (Dec 8, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> They're a very small company, and probably just had an influx of customers thanks to Adobe's announcements, so it might take them a while to scale up their support staff. Or they might just be rubbish for support.


Thanks. What announcement are you referring to? Also, last night I was able to successfully take photos from LR into Aurora, merge, export back AND find the file. Although not completely certain how I got it to work, I credit Tim Grey and his excellent tutorial on using Lightroom and Photoshop together and the preferences menu setup in LR which asks you to identify and set up a third party editing program. See video beginning at 17:10 minute mark:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbKTQeM105I
However, what I now noticed, is the minimal LR edits I did before sending to Aurora do not seem to have survived the round trip, despite choosing to "Export Copy with LR edits" BTW Aurora has not gotten back to me yet.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2017)

Adam Krauss said:


> Thanks. What announcement are you referring to?



These: The Future of Lightroom | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## dcampbell52 (Oct 7, 2018)

I've had similar issues that started with Aurora 2018 in the last few months of that program (shortly after the previous Windows 10 upgrade). Installed the last Windows 10 upgrade hoping that would solve the issue. It didn't.  Worked with Skylum on the issue with no resolution. This was after the announcement of 2019 but before the release.  We went back and forth with no solution. I then installed 2019 hoping that would fix it.. Nothing.. I have removed all ad blocking software that I can find.. and no solution.  So, I hope someone can find the right fix.


----------



## Swanny48 (Oct 7, 2018)

I use LR classic 7.5 with High Sierra 10.13 and use Aurora 2018  as a plugin in LR.   After exporting from LR to Aurora and carrying out some adjustments, I click on 'apply', Aurora then closes down and I'm back in LR.  Quite often I find that the new HDR doesn't always appear in LR unless LR is closed down and re-opened, then the HDR appears alongside the original.  I upgraded to Aurora 2019 a few days ago and have only used it three times but each time the HDR file has appeared without closing down LR.

John


----------

